# Seiko 7t27-7a20 Civilian



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Guys

I've got the chance to get my hands on a Seiko 7T27-7A20, it has the P in a circle at the 3 O'clock position. The serial number begins 57 so presumably it is a July 1995 watch.

The fixed bars have been removed, and a run of the mill lumpy has been fitted (non seiko). The crystal is in fair condition, lots of surface scratches but you could live with it (well I could :lol: ). The rest of the watch is in decent condition with a few light scratches and minor dings.

I'm not looking to flip it (I've only ever sold one watch), but do not want to pay over the odds for a modified watch......... so the 64 dollar question is what is a "modified" watch of this type worth ?.

I haven't discussed a price with the guy yet, but I think I can get my hands on it for less than Â£50, at a guess I think I could probably get it for about Â£30.

Cheers

Lee


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

A deal has been struck............. and it worked out far cheaper than I thought it was going to be. I swapped the Seiko for some 1 & 2 euro watches that had been picked up at the local Brocantes. All in all I think the Seiko below stands me in about 7 euros (a fiver in old money).

I'm very pleased with it considering the cost, and it seems to be in better condition than I remembered it being. The glass has a few minor scratches, but I can live with that. Apologies for the reflections in the glass, and the usual shoddy photography.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Cracking watch Cat. You want to think about having a 1.4mm Sapphire fitting or something.

Regs

Bry


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Cracking watch Cat. You want to think about having a 1.4mm Sapphire fitting or something.

Regs

Bry


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

You jammy sod, young Metcalf. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

grey said:


> You jammy sod, young Metcalf. :lol:


That had me scratching my head for a moment or 3 :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

bry1975 said:


> Cracking watch Cat. You want to think about having a 1.4mm Sapphire fitting or something.
> 
> Regs
> 
> Bry


I'll certainly do that when we move back to the UK next year.

I'm more than happy to put up with the wabi in the meantime. If a watch is too clean I get a bit twitchy about wearing it as I'm doing loads of heavy duty DIY at the moment, and I can be a bit of a dipstick when it comes to remembering to remove watches etc when a job needs doing. I'd end up scratching it if I replaced the glass before I finish the house.

Due to the reasons above, I also make it a rule never to wear a watch when I go fishing, It's not unknown for me to go in up to my armpits to land a decent carp.


----------

